# Manly Apts., Australia, photo show



## Judy (Dec 1, 2005)

We stayed at Manly National Apartments, near Sydney Australia, in October. If anyone would like to see my photoshow, click on this link: 
http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/dK7na3su


----------



## Elli (Dec 1, 2005)

Neat photo show, Judy, thanks for posting it.  Elli


----------



## BarCol (Dec 1, 2005)

great show - thanks for sharing!


----------

